# Source for Kuranda Dog Bed?



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know of a expensive source for these types of beds?

I was considering getting a couple for the dog runs.....thoughts? Pros/Cons?

Any other recommendations?

FOM


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee here is a previous thread on them - hope this is some help.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=21271&highlight=bed

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Next silly question - what size for a lab?? The Metal ones go up to 40x25, while the Aluminum ones go up to 50x35.

What fabric type: Cordura, Vinyl Weave or 40 oz. Vinyl?

And what is the difference between the Metal version vs. the Aluminum? 

FOM


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

I do not have experience with the difference btw metal and aluminum. Aluminum is nice for chewers, but if that is not a problem, then PVC is fine. 

Vinyl weave is great if you wash your dogs off before putting them in with their bed. It is breathable, and the water will drain through. The vinyl is coated in plastic (like the remote collars), and is easy to clean, but the water will stay until it evaporates or is wiped off (or your dog decides to drink it). Good if you plan on putting your dog away well used (muddy :wink: )


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.kuranda.com/main/index.asp

I ordered mine right from there site. Delivery was somewhat slow but got it in a couple weeks at the latest.


----------

